# 2006 VW Passat and OEM Ipod Connection Help?



## dendman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello all I have a 2006 VW Passat 2.0 with in dash 6 cd changer, satellite and a empty glove compartment for additional CD changer. Today I ordered a VW OEM Ipod adapter to go with my ipod classic and will need help with the installation. I really would like to get this right and was wondering if anyone had pictures and instructions.


_Modified by dendman at 3:02 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## erik.crouch (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 2006 VW Passat and OEM Ipod Connection Help? (dendman)*

I know this doesn't answer your original question, but I'm posting here for the benefit of all Passat B6 owners that do not already have an aux plug but DO have the cd changer plug in the glovebox.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
This works with the in glove box connector or the trunk connector for older cars. No radio removal needed.
Take note though if you already have a glovebox CD Changer you will have to remove it.

_Modified by erik.crouch at 10:29 AM 11-27-2007_


_Modified by erik.crouch at 10:30 AM 11-27-2007_


----------

